# Via Rail blockade that halted Montreal-Toronto trains ends



## CHamilton (Mar 20, 2014)

Via Rail blockade by First Nations that halted Montreal-Toronto trains ends



> Protesters in Marysville, Ont., seek to draw attention to missing and murdered aboriginal women
> 
> 
> After a day of rail disruption, protesters near the Tyendinaga Mohawk reserve in southern Ontario who blocked the Montreal-Toronto Via Rail line to draw attention to missing and murdered aboriginal women have gone home.
> ...


----------



## jebr (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm surprised they weren't arrested and /or removed from the tracks. Letting them just stay on the tracks is a dangerous precedent.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 20, 2014)

Protesters were not on the tracks….and were back of the barriers but CN halted service as a precaution.


----------

